# Pirate Ghost



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Okay Jeff. How much?
I like it a lot. Going with a pirate theme myself this year, and have started looking at costume options.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks good! I like it!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

I be thinkin' its a fine idea! Arrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

That does not surprise me! lol


Greencapt said:


> I be thinkin' its a fine idea! Arrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

heh heh


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Not too shabby!

Oh, I voted for you GreenCapt. Good Luck!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice look, FE. Good luck, Greencapt!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment I am sorry it has good basic parts but something is missing, looks to store bought. Needs to be aged I think?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Working on pricing this month, ball park of $119.99.

Sorry you don't like Blinky 

I hope to have it on display at IronStock and MidWest Haunters Convention.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> Frighteners Entertainment I am sorry it has good basic parts but something is missing, looks to store bought. Needs to be aged I think?


I do like it, it just needs to be aged, pirates were not the cleanest of people, and most the time didnt have such nice clothes thats all. they wore their clothes to they were rags and then some, till they could find a person who was dead and if they were the right size would take their clothes. or from looting ships.


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

I agree with Blinky. It would need some tweaking by the buyer to make it look authentic (pirate ghost looking authentic ), but with pirates being so popular, you will most likely sell a ton of these.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

This will run for $159.99 this season.


----------



## 22ndStHorror (Oct 24, 2006)

That is one awesome costume!! WOW !!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

22ndStHorror said:


> That is one awesome costume!! WOW !!


Glad you like it!!


----------

